# First-round predictions



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

West
______________
Sea v L.A.
-L.A. in 2

Hou v Sac
-Hou in 3


East
______________
Wash v Conn
-Conn in 3

Indy v Det
-Det in 3


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I also think that LA will take Seattle, maybe not in straight games, but LA is just too hungry.

Houston has a very good shot at beating Sacto, and I would rather play that team in the first round than the second, like we did last year. Houston has to win the first game at home, and then just take care of their business...like the DIDN'T in 2003!!!

Not worried about the east cuz Connecticut is the best team, but not sure they won't be taken out by a more physical or better defensive team, as in Detroit or Indy.

Man, if the Comets can get to the WCF's, that will be a great accomplishment for this injury hampered season...and Dawn hasn't missed a beat being injured, and she was the main one people were worried about.

COME ON COMETS!!! KEEP THE DRIVE FOR FIVE ALIVE!!! :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mystics *1 * Sun *2*

Fever *2 * Shock *1*
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --
Storm *1* Sparks *2*

Comets *2* Monarchs *1*



Im guessing that Connecticut will have a little trouble early on since they now have both Katie Douglas AND Nykesha Sales...seeing that they really haven't played with each other in a while. Im probaly wrong though, lol. The Comets/Monarchs and Fever/Shock are both tossups...Its anybodys game. I picked the Fever over the Shock because I like them more. and because they have T-Catch. I really don't know what to expect with the Comets now that TT, Swoopes and Staley are all healthy...Something tells me that a certain "X-Factor" for Houston will show her colors during this short series. The Monarchs don't scare me like the Sparks do, so the Comets it is.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Well, we shall see...

Hey Cbobby, are you making game threads?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

It depends..game threads are useless if your talking to yourself, lol. We all know how it is around here in this particular "area." ...Nevertheless, I don't see why I shouldn't.

*thats if I'm around..I may have band practice or somethin' on SOME of these "playoff" days.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> It depends..game threads are useless if your talking to yourself, lol. We all know how it is around here in this particular "area." ...Nevertheless, I don't see why I shouldn't.
> 
> *thats if I'm around..I may have band practice or somethin' on SOME of these "playoff" days.


That's true. 

I can't say if I'll write or not because I'm going to school on Thursday and unlike you, I don't have a laptop. Maybe one of my roommates'll let me borrow there's. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL...

How do you like my new sig?

***Hey, did yall know that the leading scorer for Sacramento is Yolanda Griffith with 12.0ppg...lol. Everybody else on the team averages under 10ppg.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Luv your sig, Mr. Mod...very insightful about the players...so I know you have seen her...

12 ppg is not a lot, but when you have 10 people on your team that can score an average of 8 per game, you will probably get up to 80 points...and that can win you a ball game in the WNBA.

DeMaya Walker is the only player I am concerned about at this point. She has come back from her pregnancy and been playing with vengence, and more minutes. A tough match up...Tina can guard her, but that leaves Snow to try and control Yo...

Swoopes will be busy with Nicole Powell...the assasin of the bunch. And Penacheiro is not a slouch when it comes to beating the Comets. Someone needs to get into Lawson's head early, and keep her off balance...she can score in bunches, especially if she is feeling good.

The game will be a seemingly snoozing, grind-it-out fest...it will be tough. The Comets just need to spread the floor, not get caught up in the "White Line" area, hit their outside shots, and keep the cutters coming quickly underneath. No missing the chippies...that will lose you the game. If you can get inside on Sacto, you better make hay while the sun shines, cuz they will collapse in the paint like a cheap tent.

The best news about having to play the Sacramento Monarchs is that they are beatable, unlike last year where they were the team on a mission. Their determination to win the 'Ship last year was impenatrable. But, that was last year.

THE DRIVE FOR FIVE IS STILL ALIVE!!! nfire:


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

West
______________
Sea v L.A.
-L.A. in 2

Hou v Sac
-Sac in 3


East
______________
Wash v Conn
-Conn in 2

Indy v Det
-Indy in 3


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> LoL...
> 
> How do you like my new sig?


Nice...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank You "Comets" and "4ever". 

Nice picks, kweli...



4ever_bball_fan said:


> Luv your sig, Mr. Mod...very insightful about the players...so I know you have seen her...
> 
> 12 ppg is not a lot, but when you have 10 people on your team that can score an average of 8 per game, you will probably get up to 80 points...and that can win you a ball game in the WNBA.
> 
> ...


I'll have to agree with you, Coach. I can easily see this series as one of them tough defensive-low scoring series...which I think favors Sacramento


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

I really can't see Connecticut not winning it all. I'm hoping Detroit can make a run though, I like Cherryl Ford.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I will be heading over to the Toyota Center in about two hours for Game One of the Western Conference Semi-Finals between the Houston Comets and Sacramento Monarchs.

I got my red shirt on, and will be looking to have lots of fun at the game tonight. And after the Comets win tonight (hope :yes: ), I will be funnin' it up on Saturday afternoon with lots of Comets Crazies at the Wings N More over on the Katy Freeway at Silber.

If the Comets sweep the Monarchs, no one will be more surprised than me...but, let's get this thing started!!!!

I am SEEING RED!!!! :dpepper: :cowboy:


----------



## ßibby˜¹° (Aug 13, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Well, I will be heading over to the Toyota Center in about two hours for Game One of the Western Conference Semi-Finals between the Houston Comets and Sacramento Monarchs.
> 
> I got my red shirt on, and will be looking to have lots of fun at the game tonight. And after the Comets win tonight (hope :yes: ), I will be funnin' it up on Saturday afternoon with lots of Comets Crazies at the Wings N More over on the Katy Freeway at Silber.
> 
> ...


so tell me, how much time was there in the game when you decided to give up and leave? :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn 4ever...you are one _crazy_ woman...lol.
-----------------------------------------------
DAYUMMM, I just saw the score...I think Im going to edit my previous post..(Comets in 3 & Fever in 3) But like you said earlier, Coach...This first [home] game was VeRy important (for the Comets). For the Fever, it seems as if Tamika Whitmore was the key ingredient in this loss.

*I didn't see neither of these games due to various reasons...so I really can't comment on it...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, the Comets game was like watching a train wreck...and it was hurting my heart so bad, I left at half time.

I did see Seimone Augustus, and got to wave and say hi to her...that was the highlight of my night.

The Monarchs came out with guns a blazin'...never would have expected that kind of offensive ambush from them. And, of course, the Comets couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. At about the five minute mark in the first quarter, the Monarchs were shooting 82% compared to the Comets 22%.

It was fugggglllly. The only thing I kept saying to myself was that the Comets were not ready to play this game...the coaching staff had not prepared them for this at all...again, not sure how you could have, but some decent effort on defense might have helped.

After the game, Van apparently appologized to every fan who ever bought a ticket to see the team play, and took responsibility for the team not being prepared. Hasn't he done that a couple of times in the last two years????

Face it, the Comets and their fans are stuck with him until he finally, or Miss Betty, or his doctors finally tell him to call it quits, and to stay home and hang with those Grandboys he loves to talk about.

Looking forward to the game tomorrow, because the Comets will hopefully find at least some PRIDE to play for. I don't mind seeing my team get beat by a better team, but I cannot accept the lack of effort and response to the debacle that happened in Toyota Center last night.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WoW..That's odd for a crazed bball fan [such as yourself] to leave during halftime...

This is probaly a sign of the last "testament" for Coach Van.(whatever that means) I'm confident we'll show up 2morrow...After all, we _do_ have 3 legends of bball on our team. [Swoopes, Thompson, and Staley]


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Comets are going to win today because it's my birthday and I can feel it. Let's go!! :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^Happy Birthday, lol..
45-35 Monarchs lead at Halftime


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OMG!! LoL
"Roneeks Hodges aint got no balls" Coach Van just said that, lol..

looks like were gonna lose this one...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, everything is all screwed up. The Comets and Fever are both gone..LA could be knocked out 2morrow along with Washington...if LA loses, then Sacto could be the fav to come out of the West.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> ^Happy Birthday, lol..
> 45-35 Monarchs lead at Halftime


Thanks. 

LOL! :laugh: So I was wrong. Sue me. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I guess we were all wrong...I wanted Indiana to win soooo bad...dang it!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Game 3- Storm vs. Sparks..2morrow

Go Storm!?!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

GO L.A.!!!!! :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

oh HELLL no! 
Why would you want the Sparks to win? Do you have something against LJ? 
"GO L.A!" ---girl you cwazzyy.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

34-27 LA leads at the half. (Storm vs. Sparks)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

53-40 LA lead at the end of the 3rdQT


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

THANK YOU LA!!!! :banana: 

Now, let's go Monarchs! :laugh:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

My Baby LJ is done... :sigh:  

But, I will get to see her play next month with the Opals...so, that makes me happy. I am sure that both Leslie-Longwood and Thompson will have something special for her then, too.


----------

